# la aviso / le aviso (to a woman)



## MyNameIsBob

Hi,
I was wondering, how do you say "I'll let you know" (like "te aviso") if you are speaking to a woman formally? Is it "la aviso" or "le aviso"? I can't figure out if avisar requires the indirect or direct complement.

Thanks!


----------



## Caliban

I would say "le avisaré" or "le avisaremos" (in general, as in we'll let you know)


----------



## glasgy

Hola,

avisar es un verbo transitivo, por tanto es: 

Lo avisaré (masc.)
La avisaré (fem.)


----------



## Teachy

You can´t not say "la /lo avisaré " in this context; you should say *"le aviso " / "le avisaré"  *or* "le avisaremos" *as caliban said .


----------



## Handsome Dan

Both are possible.
According to the RAE's DPD, there are two constructions:

_Avisar [algo] a alguien_ - uses _le_ for the IO _alguien_
_Avisar [a alguien] de algo_ - uses _lo/la_ for the DO _alguien_


----------



## glasgy

Teachy said:


> You can´t not say "la /lo avisaré " in this context; you should say *"le aviso " / "le avisaré"  *or* "le avisaremos" *as caliban said .



No soy yo el que lo dice si no la RAE:

*avisar*. Con el sentido de ‘advertir o hacer saber algo a alguien’, puede construirse de dos formas:*a)* _Avisar_ [a alguien] de algo. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por la preposición _de: Avisaron al embajador de la llegada del presidente. _Si este complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que,_ es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Avisaron al embajador de que el presidente había llegado_. El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _El embajador fue avisado de la llegada del presidente_. Por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben emplearse las formas _lo(s),_ _la(s):_ *«Una doncella la avisó de que la llamaban por teléfono»* (Grandes _Aires_ [Esp. 2002])_._
*b)* _Avisar_ [algo] a alguien. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento directo y el complemento de persona es indirecto: _«¿Quién le avisó mi llegada?»_ (Melgares _Anselmo_ [Esp. 1985]). Este régimen es el habitual cuando el aviso se expresa a través de una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción _que_ o un pronombre, y especialmente cuando la intención es admonitoria o amenazante: _«Cierta mañana de calor terrible le avisaron que lo habían ascendido a mayor»_ (Martínez _Perón_ [Arg. 1989]); _Te aviso que me estoy cansando de tus impertinencias; Se lo avisó_.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ynez

Siempre será correcto que digas "Le avisaré" si hablas formalmente a alguien (hombre o mujer). Equivale a decir "Le avisaré a usted".


----------



## Handsome Dan

Ynez said:


> Siempre será correcto que digas "Le avisaré" si hablas formalmente a alguien (hombre o mujer). Equivale a decir "Le avisaré a usted".


 
Exactamente.  
Ahí puede ser tanto CI como CD (con _le_ de cortesía).


----------



## Caliban

Amigos,
Me parece que el uso de LO y LA en un caso como este es algo puramente de España, porque estando allá lo he oido, pero en realidad, por aquí suena fatal e incorrecto, a pesar que lo diga la RAE


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

De acuerdo con Teachy.

I'll let her know = Le avisaré.

The use of _avisar_ with a DO requires a prepositional complement.
v.g.: Avisar*la* del accidente.
(Though this construction is hardly used in Argentina and Perú according to what Caliban says)


----------



## el guia

This thread has been interesting, but confusing.

I consulted five written sources on spanish grammar and all agree that the formal form for "you" as a direct object is "lo" or "la" depending on gender. I asked three friends, one from Panama, one from Argentina and one from Mexico for their opinion on this subject and all agreed they would never say " yo puedo ver lo" for _I can see you_.

Is this a case where correct pedantic grammar just isn't used?

Regards,
el guia


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

I don't know how long your Argentinian friend has been away from Argentina.
But if he says that:

_Puedo verlo (a Ud.)_ is not the tranlation for _I can see you_. 

he doesn't talk the most common Argentinian Spanish.

_Puedo verle (a Ud.) = I can see y_ou would hardly ever be heard in Argentina.


----------



## Un Corazon

Hola!

primero que nada, yo creo que formalmante es "yo le avisaré" 

Y con respecto a esto:



Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> I don't know how long your Argentinian friend has been away from Argentina.
> But if he says that:
> 
> _Puedo verlo (a Ud.)_ is not the tranlation for _I can see you_.
> 
> he doesn't talk the most common Argentinian Spanish.
> 
> _Puedo verle (a Ud.) = I can see y_ou would hardly ever be heard in Argentina.


 
Con el caso especifico de "ver", para tratar a alguien con formalidad se dice "pudeo verlo". Creo que es un caso especifico. Por favor alguien que me confirme, porque no estoy segura

Espero ayudar

Kisses


----------



## octoplasm

Bocha said:


> .
> The use of _avisar_ with a DO requires a prepositional complement.
> v.g.: Avisar*la* del accidente.
> (Though this construction is hardly used in Argentina and Perú according to what Caliban says)


 
Sí, pero el complemento puede estar sobrentendido:

P:  ¿La avisaste del accidente?
R:  Sí, la avisé desde ayer.


----------



## Caliban

Perdona Octoplasm pero esos dos ejemplos a mí me suenan fatal y estoy segura que el 99% de las personas de mi país no lo dicen así


----------



## octoplasm

Caliban said:


> Perdona Octoplasm pero esos dos ejemplos a mí me suenan fatal y estoy segura que el 99% de las personas de mi país no lo dicen así


 
En cuestión de gustos no hay disgustos.


----------



## mhp

Out of curiosity, I searched the RAE database (CREA). 
   avisó de = 62 casos
               3 casos de ‘lo/la avisó de’ [Esp]
               13 casos de ‘le avisó de’ [Esp 12, Costa   Rica 1] )

   avisaron de  = 32 casos.
               1 caso de ‘lo/la avisaron de’ [Esp],
               6 casos de ‘le avisaron de’ [Esp 3, Arg 2, Cuba 1])

So it seems that either most professional writers (in Spain as well as Latin America) are making a mistake, or they are treating it as an intransitive verb in this construction.


----------



## Un Corazon

Hola!
Es "le avisó /le avisaron", esto es lo que para mi es correcto gramaticalmente.

espero ayudar 

Kisses


----------



## el guia

Saludos-

I am as confused as ever.

_Avisar_ is a transitive verb and as such should take a direct object. The formal form for you as a direct object is _lo_ or_ la_. Is _avisar _considered to be intransitive in some cases and if so when?

If I want to say " I see you" would I say _Yo le veo_ or _yo lo/la veo_?

regrds,
el guia


----------



## Ynez

el guia said:


> Saludos-
> 
> I am as confused as ever.
> 
> _Avisar_ is a transitive verb and as such should take a direct object. The formal form for you as a direct object is _lo_ or_ la_. Is _avisar _considered to be intransitive in some cases and if so when?
> 
> If I want to say " I see you" would I say _Yo le veo_ or _yo lo/la veo_?
> 
> regrds,
> el guia



I see you =*Yo te veo.* (informal)
I see you = *Yo le veo* (formal)


I see him = Yo lo veo
I see her = Yo la veo

In Spain it's also normal to say "Yo le veo" if the person you are seeing is a man.

And some verbs are confusing. They are transitive and we should say "lo/la", but we don't and say "le" instead. _Avisar_ seems to be one of those


----------



## el guia

Thank you Inez. I now understand the reason for my confusion.

Regards,
el guia


----------



## Teachy

Mi rPrimer espuesta fue breve ya que no tengo dudas que en el contexto planteado se debe decir LE , pero desearia explicar algo para ejemplificar y apoyar lo que expresado: 

Si yo digo "lo avisaré" ese *LO* se refiere al objeto directo ...
ejemplos:

Ayer vi a *Inés* en el parque.

Ayer *la* vi en el parque.
Ella compró *un suéter nuevo*.

Ella *lo* compró


El avisará del *accidente *El *lo *avisará
Pronombres objeto directo

*Los pronombres objeto directo* reemplazan a una palabra o frase que, en la oración, cumple esa función. (“Ayer vi una película / Ayer_ la_ vi; Conozco a tu hermano / _Lo_ conozco; Compramos una casa a buen precio /_ La_ compramos a buen precio; ¿Ya sacaron los pasajes ? / ¿Ya _los_ sacaron?

Se ubican delante del verbo (_lo_ veo, _me_ llama, _te_ quiero, _la_ buscan, etc.), excepto con el infinitivo (Quiero ver_lo_, ¿Podés llamar_me_?, Siempre voy a querer_te_, Fueron a buscar_la_, etc.) y el imperativo (Mira_lo_; Llama_me_; Busca_la_; etc.). Con el gerundio pueden ir antes o después de la frase verbal (_Los_ están examinando / Están examinándo_los_; Viene trayéndo_lo_ / _Lo_ viene trayendo).

*Singular *
me
te
_lo / la_
lo / la
te​


​​​*Plural*
nos
_os_
los / las​ 
los / las
-​ 




*Si digo "le avisaré" ese LE se refiere al Objeto indirecto*

José avisará de la reunion a *sus colegas*
José *les* avisara de la reunion

*Pronombres objeto indirecto*

Los pronombres objeto indirecto reemplazan a una palabra o frase que, en la oración, cumple esa función. (Preguntó la dirección a la recepcionista / _Le_ preguntó la dirección; Pidió ayuda a los policías / _Les_ pidió ayuda; Agregó un párrafo al informe / _Le_ agregó un párrafo).

Se ubican delante del verbo (_Le_ dieron un premio; ¿_Te_ mandó el mail?, etc.), excepto con el infinitivo (Vengo a pagarle el alquiler; Voy a decirte la verdad etc.) y el imperativo (Dale otra oportunidad; Prestame diez pesos; etc.). Con el gerundio pueden ir antes o después de la frase verbal (_Le_ están robando la billetera / Están robándo_le_ la billetera) 

*Singular*
me
_te_
_le_
_le_
_te_​ 

*Plural*
nos
_os_
les
les
-​ 





No quise molestar a nadie con mi anterior respuesta, si fue asi pido mil disculpas .

Saludos a todos
T


----------



## Ynez

Teachy, pero mira lo que dicen en el DPD de la RAE:



> a) Avisar [a alguien] de algo. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por la preposición de: Avisaron al embajador de la llegada del presidente. Si este complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción que, es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: Avisaron al embajador de que el presidente había llegado. El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: El embajador fue avisado de la llegada del presidente. Por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben emplearse las formas lo(s), la(s): «Una doncella la avisó de que la llamaban por teléfono» (Grandes Aires [Esp. 2002]).



(Hay otro pequeño párrafo más, pero trata otra estructura y no lo pongo para no liar más).

Yo soy incapaz de defender si algo es Objeto Directo o Indirecto, pero en lo que sí estoy de acuerdo contigo es en el *uso* que has comentado con tus ejemplos.


----------



## mhp

Teachy said:


> *Si digo "le avisaré" ese LE se refiere al Objeto indirecto*
> 
> José avisará de la reunion a *sus colegas*
> José *les* avisara *de *la reunion
> 
> *Pronombres objeto indirecto*


  There are two different structures:

  1) Avisar algo (complemento directo: lo(s)/la(s)) a alguien (complemento indirecto: le, les) 
  2) Avisar a alguien (complemento directo: lo(s)/la(s)) de algo (complemento de régimen o suplemento: de él, de ella, de ello, de eso)

  Since ‘avisar’ is transitive in structure #2, ‘alguien’ cannot be an indirect object because there is no direct object.

  The only explanation that I can think that would justify using indirect object pronoun LE in structure #2 (when meaning him/her) is if ‘avisar’ is considered intransitive. (but DRAE does not list this verb as intransitive).


----------



## Teachy

A ver como puedo explicarlo...
Cuando pienso en LE AVISO...me pregunto: a quien  aviso? y repondo: A USTED / A EL, a alguien- por eso utilizo LE...y tengo en cuenta que hay algo que avisar que seria el LO , está implícito que hay algo que avisar-no necesito expresarlo.

Encontré esto en  la enciclopedia, miren lo que cito a continuacionlo que marco en *bold* es importante )

Transitivos e intransitivos 
Los _verbos transitivos_ son aquellos que exigen la presencia de un objeto directo (también llamado "complemento directo") para tener un significado completo; esto es, que se refieren a acciones que _transitan_ desde el actor al objeto (véase transitividad). Un ejemplo de esta categoría es:
He conseguido dos entradas para la ópera._"_
En donde el grupo compuesto por "dos entradas para la ópera" representa el objeto directo. La construcción "He conseguido..." no tiene sentido por sí misma, y requiere que se aporte información sobre lo que se consigue. Por regla general, los verbos transitivos son de la forma "alguien hace algo a algo".
Los _intransitivos_, por el contrario, no requieren de la presencia de un objeto directo que determine al verbo. Un ejemplo es el verbo _delinquir_, por ejemplo, la oración
"_Juan delinque._"
es intransitiva, ya que no requiere especificar un objeto directo. Por otro lado, el concepto de "delinquir algo" no tiene sentido en español.
*En el uso lingüístico los verbos no son en sí mismos transitivos o intransitivos, sino que se denominan así según su uso. Es posible tanto transitivizar verbos intransitivos,*
*"Pedro canta una ópera."* (si dijese "Pedro canta", ya tiene sentido la oración sin expresar que canta)
*como expresar verbos transitivos sin la presencia de un objeto directo,*
*"*_*Déjaselo al técnico, que él seguro que entiende*._"
A pesar de poseer verbos intrasitivos, son pocos los verbos intransitivos en el castellano al compararlo con idiomas con fuerte división entre verbos transitivos e intransitivos. En general, el castellano dispone de la forma autoreflexiva *se* para denotar intransitividad, como por ejemplo, "se rompió", "se ha muerto", "se caerá", etc.

Por favor, entiendan que disfruto del foro por que aprendo mucho de todos ustedes y mi información va con onda como decimos aqui en Argentina, lo hago con muchas ganas y entusiasmo, no hay ánimo de pelea ni de discución en mal sentido. Por eso gracias a todos y espero que podamos encontrar la respuesta más correcta a este tema.
Saludos 
T


----------



## mhp

Hi Teachy,

  No argument here either. 

  Let’s take your sentence: José les avisará de la reunión

  Tell me: what is the direct object here?


----------



## Bocha

mhp said:


> Hi Teachy,
> 
> No argument here either.
> 
> Let’s take your sentence: José les avisará de la reunión
> 
> Tell me: what is the direct object here?


 
No hay OD en tu oración, *avisar* está usado intransitivamente, en Argentina no se usa "José *los* avisará de la reunión" (si bien el DPD lo acepta como correcto)

José *les* avisará de la reunión = José *les* hará saber de la reunión


Mucho menos común en este caso, pero siempre con OD, es el verbo _enterar_

José *la* enteró de los pormenores = José le hizo saber (de) los pormenores

Pongo *de* entre paréntesis porque a veces se usa y a veces no.


----------



## mhp

Bocha said:


> No hay OD en tu oración, *avisar* está usado intransitivamente, en Argentina no se usa "José *los* avisará de la reunión" (si bien el DPD lo acepta como correcto)
> 
> José *les* avisará de la reunión = José *les* hará saber de la reunión


  Estoy de acuerdo, pero fíjate que en el DRAE no se reconoce que el verbo avisar puede funcionar como intransitivo. No creo que se use como intransitivo sólo en Argentina; ve el mensaje 17.


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> ]. No creo que se use como intransitivo sólo en Argentina; ve el mensaje 17.



¿Por qué piensas que solo en Argentina? En el DPD y en el DRAE no están diciendo qué decimos, sino qué se supone que deberíamos decir.


----------

